# keeping amano (yamato) shrimp query - feeding / attacking fish



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, please can anyone offer advice? we have a fairly new (set up properly and waited a good while before adding livestock bit by bit) 23l aquarium with 3 rummy nosed tetras, 3 x-ray tetras and now 10 shrimp. we've had a lot of conflicting advice over what to feed the shrimp. the 3 rummys are very shy and stay at the back of the tank behind the plant. we recently added the x-rays and further shrimp to bring their number up to ten. we were feeding algae wafers to the shrimp and there's moss balls in there for them too. yesterday we saw a shrimp attack and kill one of the x-rays so added a wafer in case it did it through hunger. they didn't eat the dead fish and we removed it....today the tiny x-ray is also missing, presuming the shrimp attacked that one too. the 4 remaining fish are probably scared and are hiding most of the time, meaning that when we feed the fish their flakes, the shrimp often get to it before the fish do. we don't want to over or under feed any of the critters. any advice please? thanks p.s. if this carries on we'll not bother adding any more fish and just keep the shrimp on their own ta


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

To be honest, because of it's size, the tank isn't really suitable for keeping fish in, so you'd be much better off just having the shrimp in there. 

The tetras will be nervous because they're shoaling species and should really be kept in groups of at least 6 of their own kind. Unfortunately, your tank isn't big enough for a even a small shoal. If possible, I'd return the fish to wherever you got them from, and just keep the shrimp


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

thank you  pets at home where we got the tank from said we could fit 12 small fish in there but we thought that fewere might be better. may donate tiny fish to someone with big tank and concentrate on shrimps like you say. cheers


----------

